# OTS queen rearing



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

yes it works, just like Mel describes in his book. I really suggest you buy it and read it. 50 bucks might seem expensive for a book, but consider it is just the price of two mated queens.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I use a modified version of it in my topbar hives in that I am using "planned" emergency queen cells. With newly drawn wax, I do not find it necessary to "notch" the cell walls.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/topbarbeehive/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1139345786091950


----------



## Christo (May 28, 2012)

It's all I use. I learned it my 2nd spring playing beekeeper. I've been using it exclusively ever since. I'd guess I've used the process to create nearly 40 new hives in the past 3 years. I had 2 rough winters of over 50% losses and used it to build back up without buying any bees. 

Mel Disselkoen is the guru and his book is well worth the cost. I think it's $75. You're not super far from where Mel teaches classes. Might be worth the drive.

It's not instant. It's not just like buying an queen and dropping her in a nuc. There's a process and some things to learn about it and it takes a little practice to get good at it. I'm a newer beekeeper and still make mistakes here and there. With this method, even mistakes usually end up with more bees. 

I finally quit stressing about maybe losing a hive here and there. Winter losses and mites are tough to deal with. Now I know that as long as I have one strong hive in the spring I can turn that into at least 9 or more that are totally ready for winter by the time the summer is over. This is in Michigan's short growing season. I can't imagine what you could do with this method in some of the southern states. 

I tried it, it was very successful and it absolutely works.


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

I'll just mention this thread on bee source
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...vin-Disselkoen-s-De-Queening-for-Honey-tactic
I'm very interested for the coming year, but have zero experience with it. Newbie be me.

Michael


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Mel is coming to our beekeeping seminar in March. If I go he is the only one I want to see then I'll go home.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Billboard said:


> The On The Spot Queen rearing method sounds interesting.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried this method?
> How successful was it?
> Does it work?


 We all do in some variation every time we accidently kill a queen!


----------



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...D9B31532E4513402613DD9B31532E451340&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

bee keeper chef said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...D9B31532E4513402613DD9B31532E451340&FORM=VIRE


Yeah i watched his video at the indiana beekeepers. Thats where i saw this method.


----------



## bearkarting (Mar 13, 2013)

I've used Mel's method for two years. Warning you better be prepared. Mine usually produce 10-15 capped queen cells. I can tempt you into making too many splits. This year I'm going to try mini nucs to keep from depleting resources.


----------



## Bucknbee (Mar 4, 2016)

Is this book worth the $75? I have too many books about beekeeping I've bought that all say the same thing in their own different way.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

After being shown by someone else how to do it once you can write your own book it's that simple.


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

It works. Good way to make splits if you dont want to buy mated queens. Just put two on each side of a frame and kill the two smallest ones and put it in a split and take it someplace and your off and running. Virgin may not make it back so you better be on top of the splits. Book is good. 
How can you have too many bee books?


----------



## Bucknbee (Mar 4, 2016)

Hillbillybees said:


> How can you have too many bee books?


Good point! Although, there comes a point where 3/4's of each book is regurgitated info. That's why I like brick and mortar book stores. I can flip through and see if it's worth buying. But Mel's book isn't even in Amazon where you can look and see some of the pages. I guess I should just buy it I guess. Lol


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

On a "value given for value received" basis, it probably is money well-spent. Much of the benefit can be had without purchase because the information is useful enough to be summarized in many accessible places. We still benefit from the investigators of decades (and centuries) gone by. Would you hand Tesla a $20 bill in appreciation for the AC motor if you ran across him? Maybe one (or several) for Fleming for penicillin? OTS isn't in the same league, but it will probably save you thousands of dollars over the years. Or earn similar amounts for you.

Michael


----------



## Bucknbee (Mar 4, 2016)

I bought the book. Worth it for sure and recommend it. 

One question I have is he mentions in winter he uses a screened fiber board. Has a picture of him holding one but it isn't clear. What is a screened vented fiber board?


----------



## bearkarting (Mar 13, 2013)

The fiber board is used to absorb the moisture from the respiration of the bees. It is placed above the screen so the bees can't chew or propolize it.


----------



## Bucknbee (Mar 4, 2016)

bearkarting said:


> The fiber board is used to absorb the moisture from the respiration of the bees. It is placed above the screen so the bees can't chew or propolize it.


Ok. I'm sorry. I guess I'm not sure what screen people place in the top of their hives and when we speak of a fiber board, is that same as a wood particle board?


----------



## bearkarting (Mar 13, 2013)

No need to be sorry, we're all here to share info and learn from each other.

I take a honey super and place fiberglass window screen on the bottom. I then drill 3 holes on each of the long sides. I then screen the holes with #8 hardware cloth. I then fill the box with wood shavings. This is or derivatives are commonly called a quilt box. The theory is the moisture passes thru the bottom screen into the wood chips, keeping the moisture from "raining" back down on the bees. Then as the outside air passes thru the drilled holes the moisture is released to the atmosphere.


----------

